

UTorrent Flagged as Harmful by Anti-Virus Companies and Google - Sami_Lehtinen
https://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-flagged-as-harmful-by-antivirus-companies-and-google-150721/

======
seunosewa
I was ready to be indignant, but from the details, it seems the anti-virus
companies are doing the right thing. The flagging is justified until uTorrent
stops bundling spyware with their product.

